# Quality Chicago Schwinn



## Teresa Vega (Aug 15, 2017)

Hello everyone! This was my dads bike. I wanted to restore it, but I am new to this. I'm trying to figure out which type of schwinn this is, a year, where to find the serial# and if it's been repainted. Any information would be so helpful, thank you!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi Teresa,
     Yes, the bike has been repainted. It was made sometime after WWII and the serial number will either be on the left rear drop out (where the rear axle is on the frame) or underneath where the pedals are. A true restoration will cost much more than the bike is worth but if sentimental reasons outweigh costs then this isn't an issue. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 15, 2017)

Welcome Teresa!


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Aug 15, 2017)

Welcome to The Cabe...----Cowboy


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 15, 2017)

Hello Teresa, and welcome to the Cabe.
Your bike looks to be from the late 40s to mid 50s.
The serial number should be under the pedal crank housing.
It was re painted, and the fenders look like they were replaced at some point.
If it were me, I'd probably just pull the non original parts off, and ride it as is.
If the condition of the paint bothers you, there would be no harm in reprinting it, except that your dad probably put all that red paint on there.
That's actually pretty cool!


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 15, 2017)

Yeah, 1st you need to locate the serial numbers and date it. if on the bottom bracket  then before 52 if on rear dropout then 52 >  Then decide if it's worth it to un-paint it to reveal or restore original colors

Yet it looks like you've got a mixture of parts. If the stem/goose neck is correct to the chain guard, then possibly late 40's to early 50's. Yet, those wheels/rims look like they're s-7's and if so, probably had white s-2, (wider, heavy weight) and you dad swapped out rusty white  for chrome mid 50's S-7's (narrower middle weight; 1954 up) . The handle bar is also the typical style on Schwinn's middleweight bikes.  Which leaves the question about that fork. Is it orig. to bike or did 'Dad' do it? I doubt that stem would be on a deluxe or special, (with springer) bike as it's Schwinn's lower model 'Straight' stem. .  Seat, peddles and fenders not Schwinn's.

A lot of potential mis-matched parts and girl bike values don't compare to boys. So, you have to ask; "is it worth it to restore"? Or, simply, just brighten up 'Dad's' creation with a bit of sanding and rattle can of red/orange. .


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 16, 2017)

If you decide to go 'all the way' with the project

I have a perfect original paint embossed deluxe tank ------90.00 needs horn
Restorable fender set with braces--------------------------------80.00
Restored saddle 150.00
Rear carrier------------------------------------------------------------45.00
Torpedo headlight----------------------------------------------------75.00


all depends how far you want to take the project... can get quite expensive restoring
a bike properly... Paint can run 1000 range done right....chrome 500 range for
a bike like that...then the extra parts etc.
hoo boy!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 16, 2017)

Welcome to the gang!


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 16, 2017)

If you decide that you would like the bike to look like the day it was made, Bob's your guy.
Throw caution to the wind and don't worry about the cost.
Be patient and trust Bob's expertise.
His restorations are amazingly accurate.


----------



## Teresa Vega (Aug 17, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 660901 Hello Teresa, and welcome to the Cabe.
> Your bike looks to be from the late 40s to mid 50s.
> The serial number should be under the pedal crank housing.
> It was re painted, and the fenders look like they were replaced at some point.
> ...



Thank you I really do love this bike, it was so comfy to ride!!


----------



## Teresa Vega (Aug 17, 2017)

Oh thank you!! I didn't realize the cost...‍♀️ I'd love to do all that though, but itll have to be an inexpensive restore. The seat and the paint I'd love to get done and maybe every year I can get a new part for it


----------



## SLM (Aug 17, 2017)

Teresa Vega said:


> Oh thank you!! I didn't realize the cost...‍♀️ I'd love to do all that though, but itll have to be an inexpensive restore. The seat and the paint I'd love to get done and maybe every year I can get a new part for it



I would rebuild the bottom bracket/head and the wheel bearings then just enjoy riding it !


----------



## spoker (Aug 17, 2017)

if there is a bike shop close to you they somtimes will go any mechanical work you need and a light to moderate cosmedic freshen up type resto,some of us bike collectorshave a tendancy to go overboard when somthing alittle more realistic will work


----------



## Trout (Aug 17, 2017)

Take good care of that chain, clean and lube. That chain hasn't been produced in decades and as a result are a little costly.


----------



## Rusty72 (Aug 18, 2017)

Welcome to the cabe


----------

